# Caring for Egg Bound Hens



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Caring for Egg Bound Hens



> Having a hen that is unable to pass an egg is very serious. Known as egg binding, or being egg bound, this occurs when an egg becomes stuck in the reproductive tracts and the bird cannot expel it on her own. If this condition goes unnoticed or is left untreated, it can result in infection, tissue damage, swelling, bleeding, prolapse of the oviduct, prolapsed uterus, or even death.
> 
> View attachment 22953
> 
> ...


Read more about this article here...


----------

